# LG OLED CX & Onkyo HDMI newbie No rear channels in 5.1 Receiver information says: 5.1 in 5.1 out



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello Folks

I have a problem getting output from my rear channels using HDMI. I've searched through the TV and receiver manuals looking for options. Everything I've tried has failed. A clue is that I am not getting anything out when the TV is the source and streaming movies. Can someone point me in the right direction? I would have pulled my hair out if I wasn't bald already.
Thanks for reading my post.

Julien


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

Strange update: Yesterday, without any changes the system started outputting 5.1 through sources to include the ARC from the TV. It ceased working tonight just as unceremoniously. I am truly baffled.


----------



## radtek (Oct 4, 2009)

Julien43 said:


> Strange update: Yesterday, without any changes the system started outputting 5.1 through sources to include the ARC from the TV. It ceased working tonight just as unceremoniously. I am truly baffled.


I would bet odds it is the ARC! I know I have had nothing but problems using it. If the TV has a optical output to your AVR use it instead.


----------



## rhtjytku (Jan 21, 2021)

I know I have had nothing but problems using it.




snaptube vidmate


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

radtek said:


> I would bet odds it is the ARC! I know I have had nothing but problems using it. If the TV has a optical output to your AVR use it instead.





rhtjytku said:


> I know I have had nothing but problems using it.


For some strange reason when I turn the receiver CEC off then on again everything works fine. 
I have a glass Toslink if it starts to act stupid again. 

Much thanks for your help.
Thanks for taking the time to read my post.


----------

